# Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen bekannt



## Rollora (29. Januar 2010)

Blizzard höchst selbst, also keine Gerüchteküche, hat für die Starcraft 2 Beta, die nun bald anlaufen sollte, die Systemvorraussetzungen bekanntgegeben:

*Minimum* *

Operating System*                              Windows XP / XP64 (Service Pack 3)
Windows Vista /  Vista64 (service Pack 1)
Windows 7 Home Premium

*Processor*                              Intel Pentium IV 1.3GHz
AMD XP 1500+

*Memory*                              (Windows XP) 512mb
(Windows Vista) 1024mb
(Windows  7) 1024mb

*Graphics*                              3D graphics processor with Hardware Transform and  Lighting with 32 MB VRAM
_such as an ATI Radeon 7200 or NVIDIA GeForce 2 class  card or better

_*Hard Drive*                              15Gb (of free space)

*DirectX*                              DirectX9.0c


*Recommended:*
*Processor* Intel Pentium D
AMD 64 X2

*Memory *(Windows XP) 1024mb
(Windows Vista) 2048mb
(Windows 7) 2048mb

*Graphics* 3D graphics processor with Vertex and Pixel Shader capability with 128  MB VRAM
_such as an ATI Radeon X1600 or NVIDIA GeForce 7600  GT class card or better_

Quelle: Blizzard-Support


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Ö_Ö so geringe anforderungen? find ich leicht verdächtig...ich will endlich ein game was meinen pc mal belastet >.>


----------



## 4yamann (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Also jetzt bin ich baff 
Mit ner Geforce 2 kann man doch noch nicht mal Wc3 flüssig zocken...
Irgendwie kann ich das nicht glauben 
aber hier stehts nochmal -> http://starcraft2.4players.de/news,608,Starcraft_2_Systemanforderungen.html


----------



## boerigard (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Na, Blizzard arbeitet ja auch schon über zehn Jahre daran, die hätten vielleicht auch mal die Engine updaten sollen . *spaß*

Vielleicht läuft die Beta ja auch auf einer anderen (älteren) Engine. Wollen nicht gleich zu viel aus dem Sack lassen. Und bei der Beta geht es ihnen nur um Balancing. Da ist die Graphik ja egal.


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Wenn das Game wirklich mit einer Graka dieser Leistungsklasse in den maximalen Settings läuft, könnte ich mir direkt überlegen, es für den Laptop zu holen_ (auch wenn ich immer noch sehnsüchtig auf ein gutes Strategiespiel in der Antike warte )_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Wenn die Systemvoraussetzungen wirklich so gering sind dann bleibt abzuwarten wie die Grafik aussieht.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Es wird minimal höher ausfallen, man weiss ja wie Blizzard ist.Spielbarkeit an die Front,Grafik runterschrauben.Mich würde ehe interessieren wie das jetzt läuft ob cut oder uncut.


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Die Anforderungen hören sich größtenteils sehr realistisch an.
Immerhin möchte Blizzard eine möglichst große Kundschaft
erreichen. 
Gerade in Asien, wo die meisten Menschen keine Highendrechner
haben, jedoch die meisten Fans leben, sollte das gut ankommen.
Außerdem ist es vorteilhaft das man das Spiel ja theoretisch auf nem 
Netbook spielen kann.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auch ein gut ausbalanciertes Strategiespiel
für Lanparty´s das auch auf den Rechnern von Freunden läuft die keine
gute Hardware zur Verfügung haben.


----------



## Rollora (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn die Systemvoraussetzungen wirklich so gering sind dann bleibt abzuwarten wie die Grafik aussieht.


wie auf den Screenshots  


Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ö_Ö so geringe anforderungen? find ich  leicht verdächtig...ich will endlich ein game was meinen pc mal  belastet >.>



NIEMAND, ich wiederhole NIEMAND kauft sich spiele von Blizzard um mal eben seinen PC auszulasten.
Mich freuts, ich muss meinen uraltpc doch noch nicht aufrüsten. Und da keine Titel aufm weg sind die mich dazu bringen wird, wird dies der wohl langlebigste PC sein den ich je hatte


----------



## Shi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



boss3D schrieb:


> (auch wenn ich immer noch sehnsüchtig auf ein gutes Strategiespiel in der Antike warte )



Age of Empires I?


----------



## Axi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jedenfalls auch ein gut ausbalanciertes Strategiespiel
> für Lanparty´s das auch auf den Rechnern von Freunden läuft die keine
> gute Hardware zur Verfügung haben.




Meines Wissens hat Blizzard doch für SC2 und D3 die LAN unterstützung gänzlich herraus genommen.
Dennoch mal abwarten.


----------



## boss3D (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Shi schrieb:


> Age of Empires I?


Ich meinte mal was Neues ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Rollora schrieb:


> wie auf den Screenshots
> 
> 
> NIEMAND, ich wiederhole NIEMAND kauft sich spiele von Blizzard um mal eben seinen PC auszulasten.
> Mich freuts, ich muss meinen uraltpc doch noch nicht aufrüsten. Und da keine Titel aufm weg sind die mich dazu bringen wird, wird dies der wohl langlebigste PC sein den ich je hatte



So schaut es aus.


----------



## iGreggy (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Na ja inzwischen ist ja auf der pcgames.de in den Kommentaren zu lesen das es wohl nicht die offiziellen sind, bzw. das Blizzard sie zurückgenommen hat. Da heißt es abwarten. Wäre mir aber ganz recht wenn es so in dem Rahmen bleiben würde, könnte ich dann ganz gut auf dem Notebook zocken.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Nee, das ist jetzt nicht deren Ernst für ein Spiel das 2010/11 rauskommt! Klar sind niedrige Anforderungen nicht schlecht, aber so niedrig? Das wurde bei den Screenshots aber ordendlich nachgeholfen!


----------



## sinthor4s (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Axi schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat Blizzard doch für SC2 und D3 die LAN unterstützung gänzlich herraus genommen.
> Dennoch mal abwarten.



Was der Community nicht passt wird passend gemacht... das war schon immer so und wird sich auch nicht ändern.
Wenn Blizzard das nicht entsprechend einbaut tut das halt die Community.
Soooo schwierig ist das nicht


----------



## Nemesis28021982 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ö_Ö so geringe anforderungen? find ich leicht verdächtig...ich will endlich ein game was meinen pc mal belastet >.>



Wenn du ein Pc Spiel willst welches dein PC fordert dann kenn ich da eins:

Crysis + Msterconfig + HD Mod

@Toppic

Die Anfordungen stehen ja net dafür, das das Game auch auf Max Einst. läuft,

also etwas bessere Hardware braucht man schon um das Spiel darzustellen!


----------



## Iceananas (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Nee, das ist jetzt nicht deren Ernst für ein Spiel das 2010/11 rauskommt! Klar sind niedrige Anforderungen nicht schlecht, aber so niedrig? Das wurde bei den Screenshots aber ordendlich nachgeholfen!



wie wärs denn mit gut optimierter Engine? die jungs lassen sich ja ordentlich zeit, und bei ihrem können würde ich es ihnen locker zutrauen, dass ihr code hardwaretechnisch wesentlich effizienter verarbeitet werden kann


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

war doch klar das es kaum leistung brauchen wird

der versprochene grafik kracher der vor 5 Jahren angekündigt wurde wird es nicht werden

vor 5 Jahren wäre die grafik vielleicht aktuell gewesen

gleiches wird für diablo 3 gelten


----------



## Scorp (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

die anforderungen waren nur platzhalter, und sind mit denen von WoW identisch.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> war doch klar das es kaum leistung brauchen wird
> 
> der versprochene grafik kracher der vor 5 Jahren angekündigt wurde wird es nicht werden
> 
> ...


wovon träumst du nachts, was wurde denn vor 5 Jahren angekündigt? Weder Diablo 3 noch Starcraft 2


----------



## Progs-ID (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Geil. 
Das spiel kann ich sogar auf dem Notebook hier zocken (siehe Sig) und vielleicht sogar in High-Details.

Danke Blizzard.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Nee, das ist jetzt nicht deren Ernst für ein Spiel das 2010/11 rauskommt! Klar sind niedrige Anforderungen nicht schlecht, aber so niedrig? Das wurde bei den Screenshots aber ordendlich nachgeholfen!


Oder aber es gibt eine ziemlich krasse differenz zwischen min und max grafik, was ich als sehr positiv bewerten würde.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



FuchsDerBaer schrieb:


> Oder aber es gibt eine ziemlich krasse differenz zwischen min und max grafik, was ich als sehr positiv bewerten würde.



Ja min grafik sieht aus wie starcraft 1 und max. sieht aus wie crysis


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Was Lan angeht meinete Blizzard die wollen was Pseud-Lan mässiges einbauen, hab aber nicht gerafft was die damit meinen.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ja min grafik sieht aus wie starcraft 1 und max. sieht aus wie crysis



Damit würden sie zumindest quasi die komplette Bandbreite an vorhandener Hardware abdecken 



> Was Lan angeht meinete Blizzard die wollen was Pseud-Lan mässiges  einbauen, hab aber nicht gerafft was die damit meinen.



Mein Wissensstand ist, dass man im BNet P2P-Verbindungen herstellen kann. Also auf ner LAN muss eine Internetverbindung bereitstehen, um im LAN spielen zu können.


----------



## Scorp (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Sagt mal leute: DIE ANFORDERUNGEN SIND FALSCH!
FALSCH
FALSCH

Sie waren nur Platzhalter und wurden ausversehen veröffentlicht.
Außerdem sind die Daten identisch mit den Anforderungen für WoW, jedoch um Win 7 ergänzt!

Hier das Zitat:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I just wanted to drop in to clarify the situation a bit. As has been mentioned above, some websites have posted system requirements for the StarCraft II beta that were not accurate. The page where this information was found was a placeholder that should not have gone up. We will have more information about the system requirements once the beta starts.
> 
> Sorry about any confusion this may have caused. We did not intend to troll you.



Quelle:
http://starcraft2.ingame.de/kommentare.php?s=82&newsid=98701


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Scorp schrieb:


> Sagt mal leute: DIE ANFORDERUNGEN SIND FALSCH!
> FALSCH
> FALSCH
> 
> ...


Scheint so. Hoffe trotzdem das die mal bald mit den Anforderungen rausrücken.
Danke für die Info.


----------



## FuchsDerBaer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Scheint so. Hoffe trotzdem das die mal bald mit den Anforderungen rausrücken.



Zwei Sachen, die bei bisher allen bisherigen Blizzard-Spielen so war: 
1. die Grafik war bei Erscheinen nie Maßstäbe setzend
2. die Anforderungen waren immer sehr human, so dass wirklich viele Leute die Spiele problemlos spielen konnten

Ich bezweifel, dass sie von dieser (erfolgreichen) Politik abweichen werden. Blizzard punktet seit jeher mit top Gameplay statt mit Ultragrafik.


----------



## Xel'Naga (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Buhaha....

Bei deiner Quellenangabe sehe ich garnichts.

Ich denke auch das diese Systemanforderungen auch nicht realistisch sind, die sind ja viel zu niedrig für das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.

Fake


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Starcraft 2 Systemvorraussetzungen Bekannt*

Naja die offiziellen Anforderungen werden nicht grossartig abweichen.Spielehersteller sind sehr grosszügig was das angeht.Aber Starcraft 2 wird so gut wie auf jeden halbwegs modernen system laufen, heist dualcore Grafikkarte 512 mb und den anderen schnickschnack.Blizzard ist bekannt dafür.


----------

